# Paph sangii



## Rick (Nov 10, 2013)

First bloom seedling from Glenn Decker


----------



## Trithor (Nov 10, 2013)

Bizarre! I am starting to like them, but have no idea what would constitute a good one, they are just so ..... odd?


----------



## AquaGem (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice.. one of my favorite species.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Nov 11, 2013)

A nice one!


----------



## eggshells (Nov 11, 2013)

Grotesquely beautiful.


----------



## Spaph (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice first blooming, I love this species!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 11, 2013)

I like it Rick !!!! Jean


----------



## Paul (Nov 11, 2013)

nice one!! 

I find this species very fast growing and free blooming, mine is blooming 10 months a year lol


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice, I need to get some more.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 11, 2013)

that's a sad face too.


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice Rick! I hope we start seeing these more often. I still would like to see sangii x hookerae or x tigrinum.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 11, 2013)

I think they're lovely in every since of the word. Yours is no exception Rick. Is this one in a basket as well? How long have you had it from Glen? I'd like for you to snap a few more shots of it in different lighting so more details pop out.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 11, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## eggshells (Nov 11, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I think they're lovely in every since of the word. Yours is no exception Rick. Is this one in a basket as well? How long have you had it from Glen? I'd like for you to snap a few more shots of it in different lighting so more details pop out.



I second this motion!


----------



## Rick (Nov 11, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I think they're lovely in every since of the word. Yours is no exception Rick. Is this one in a basket as well? How long have you had it from Glen? I'd like for you to snap a few more shots of it in different lighting so more details pop out.



It was under 4" leaf span when I first got it. I think it's been 2 years now. It's in a 4" slat basket.

I just got a new camera so need to get some more time in with it.:wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2013)

I hope mine looks like that!


----------



## Stone (Nov 11, 2013)

Great one Rick, Be sure to send some seed when you have a cup full.....


----------



## emydura (Nov 11, 2013)

Well done Rick. To grow and flower this species is a testament to your culture.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice. In a way it looks like a mix of venustum and superbiens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 13, 2013)

Your picture looks much better on my home computer...strange. Mine is in very low bud. I'll need pollen if mine finishes what its started!

Does your plant have a lot of color to the base of the plant?


----------



## Trithor (Nov 14, 2013)

This will be an interesting one to raise from seed. Can you imagine? Wow!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 14, 2013)

Great purple color in the petals!


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Your picture looks much better on my home computer...strange. Mine is in very low bud. I'll need pollen if mine finishes what its started!
> 
> Does your plant have a lot of color to the base of the plant?



No pretty pale at base of plant.

How many growths is your plant? This one hasn't started a second growth yet. But lots of my barbata types often don't make growths until well after the blooming.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 15, 2013)

How are your leaves? I have a couple of the regular and the ajubianum variety and the regular has much "duller" leaves than the var. ajubilanum. Have not flowered any of them yet, so I cannot guarantee the varieties, but that's what they were sold as.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 15, 2013)

Mine has a fairly strong maroon base on a whitish background. A single strong growth great roots since I cut out the overkill of fertilizer. My volonteanum did fine holding a pod for 9-10 months on a single growth. Now it has two nice growths coming on. My leaf color looks like a "typical" sangii on top.


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2013)

The roots on this plant are also very good (coming out the sides of the basket). So I'm not too worried about this plant going into multiple growths. 

Its been pretty weird lately that I've been getting more "spontaneous" capsule starts on single growth plants.

My first blooming mastersianum seedling started a capsule without being pollinated, and the new growth is coming on fine. I recently harvested the seed after roughly 10 months on the plant, and there are embryos in the seed. Troy has the seed for flasking now, so we'll see if it germinates.

I also wasn't planning on breeding my first blooming sanderianum, but that is also holding a capsule (on a single growth plant). 

Compared to the material "cost" of making flowers, the production of orchid seed is virtually 0 (especially for slippers). So I'm not real concerned about breeding plants on single growths. 

The only concern that has been brought up before, is whether or not a plant supporting a capsule maintains a different hormonal balance that precludes making new growths and roots. So far I haven't seen that happen too much either in any groups outside of barbata types. But that is the subgenera that I've had the most problems with over the years, which makes me a bit more cautious with them.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 17, 2013)

> Compared to the material "cost" of making flowers, the production of orchid seed is virtually 0 (especially for slippers).



I'm surprised by this statement, if I understand you correctly. I would have thought seed production (especially since the plant holds the pod for sucha long time), would be exhausting to the mother plant. Which is why we often recommend not setting pods on single growth plants... Could you elaborate?


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> I'm surprised by this statement, if I understand you correctly. I would have thought seed production (especially since the plant holds the pod for sucha long time), would be exhausting to the mother plant. Which is why we often recommend not setting pods on single growth plants... Could you elaborate?



The capsule/ovary walls and stems are photosynthetic (almost as good as leaves).

And unlike every other plant on the face of the earth, orchid seed has no starch/food store attached to the embryo (that's a major saving of resources right there). Orchids developed the relationship with mycorrhizal fungi to feed their babies to save having to store sugar up in the capsule.

The long duration of producing a capsule (in some species) is also yet another way of conserving effort and letting the capsule walls themselves do all the "work" of maturing the seed. (This is probably a minor concern with more important factors such as storage to wait for appropriate environmental season to release the seed). 

But overall the comparison of orchids to human mothers is totally invalid. Humans are not photosynthetic, and orchid embryos are just a tiny handful of cells compared to a complete human baby constructed from a handful of cells.

The energetic equivalent of making orchid embryos is closer to human males making sperm.


----------



## phraggy (Nov 17, 2013)

Very interesting thread and posts.

Ed


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's some plant and flower pics from different angles.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks, leaves are similar to my "regular" sangii. The leaves of the ajubianum have a much stronger pattern.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 18, 2013)

Humm... Your leaf pattern does look kind of like mine. The boldness of the pattern is the only difference? Sorry, this is the only pic I have at the moment. Maybe, mine is miss labeled(?)


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 18, 2013)

More like that, but he light parts are more grey'ish for my plants. Should perhaps take a photo?


----------



## eggshells (Nov 18, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Humm... Your leaf pattern does look kind of like mine. The boldness of the pattern is the only difference? Sorry, this is the only pic I have at the moment. Maybe, mine is miss labeled(?)



My sangii leaf looks much like RicK's. Where did you get this clone?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 18, 2013)

Bjorn said:


> More like that, but he light parts are more grey'ish for my plants. Should perhaps take a photo?


Sure, do it.



eggshells said:


> My sangii leaf looks much like RicK's. Where did you get this clone?



:ninja:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2013)

Nothing wrong with your photo, Rick.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 19, 2013)

Here is a comparison




And yes, they are growing adjacent to eachother so the difference is not the light. Regular to the right.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 19, 2013)

Interesting. So what is this variety, ajubianum?


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 19, 2013)

A happy sangii, without drooping petals.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 19, 2013)

Hummm... don't know that I would like a happy one!:rollhappy:


----------



## naoki (Nov 20, 2013)

Maybe Bjorn meant P. sangii var. ayubianum (y instead of j)?


----------



## eggshells (Nov 20, 2013)

Popow has some.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 20, 2013)

naoki said:


> Maybe Bjorn meant P. sangii var. ayubianum (y instead of j)?



of course I did! just realised the error, but everyone should have seen that?


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2013)

Look at those crazy huge dorsals and wide petals on Popow plants:drool:


----------



## Trithor (Nov 21, 2013)

Those are insane! They should be var 'bishopii'


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2013)

This is a new variety to me, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dido (Nov 21, 2013)

In nature they look even better


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2013)

Very impressive!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm liking this flower! Wow! So alien and cool!


----------

